# first trip on new boat!!



## fishsticker (Jan 11, 2009)

Well finally got a slow day around the office and decided to drag the new 330 grady express down to Orange Beach for some fishing. No problems on the trip down and launching was also a piece of cake. Left the dock at 730 with a livewell full of pinfish and wanted to run out to some deep natural bottom but storms and a stiff SW wind changed our minds. Ran out to some spots in ~125 ft and started bringing in the snapper 4 @ the time. Big storm blew in on us and we had to jog around awhile to let it pass. After the storm the fish were nonexistent. Ran to a couple more spots with marginal luck. Finally hit a spot around 1:30 that had good fish. Finished off our 6 man limit of 8-12 lb snapper and decided to head in since we have to drive back to mobile, wash the boat, and clean fish. Boat ran great, electronics will take a little getting used to (furuno navnew) but great resolution on the bottom machine with the 1kw transducer, and having a/c and refridgerated fish boxes is quite nice also. Here are some pics of the boat on the trailer I promised about a week ago. No pics of fish, hope to have some more worthy fish to post in a week or so next time we get out.

Boat makes the f-350 look like a toy truck. My buddy in the pic is 6ft 3. Boat tops out at 14ft tall w/o radar.


----------



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

That boat is an absolute monster on the trailer!


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

dayum


----------



## fishsticker (Jan 11, 2009)

I have to say that the trailermanufacturer Myco out of Bradenton, Fl did a great job. They build custom trailers up to 55ft in length. Build alot for the SKA guys who trailer 36cc all over the place and want something to stand up to big boats and lots of miles. They get the hull specs from the boat manufacturer and build the trailer to fit the boat like a glove. The trailer is 10 inch c channel aluminum and has 14 bunks. All bunks are welded to the crossmenbers, which it has 10 of from front to back. All 3 axles have electric hydraulic brakes which are unbelievable in stopping a 18000lb boat and trailer. Led lihgts are extremely bright also. All around I think the best trailer money can buy. 

The boat is properly balance on the trailer and I dont feel it as much as the 25 cuddy we have that is slightly too big for the trailer its currently on.


----------



## chad403 (Apr 20, 2008)

sweet boat....getting some good use with the work truck...get .55 cents tax deductive per mile from the IRS towing that beast


----------



## wrightackle (Oct 29, 2007)

That boat is a beast! I am always curious when I see these posts about their performance. I was flabbergasted to see according to yamaha that this boat will get 1.53 mpg at 4000 rpm. That is something for a boat that size. Congratulations on the boat. That full enclosure will sure come in handy.


----------



## Trble Make-rr (Sep 30, 2007)

*WOW, that's a huge beautiful boat! :bowdown*


----------



## Desperado (May 25, 2009)

...................and to think I worry about towing my Grady Sailfish to Orange Beach. Nice boat!


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Okay, I think I've seen it all now! Nice Boat! Probably had no problem with the weather either.

:clap:clap:clap:clap


----------



## EverolUSA (Dec 26, 2007)

Sweet Ride! I get funny looks trailering my Grady White 268, you might need an escort.*Keith Wichmann
(251) 648-3210
World's Finest Fishing Reels
since 1958








Your Grandson's Next Reel*</DIV>


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

I wouldnt mind seeing some pictures of the inside, and cabin.

Damn that thing has a bow thruster?


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

Your going to need a bigger truck. 



I might suggest the following, painted the Grady off-white color to match.


----------



## captain wahoo (Dec 14, 2008)

saw you guys hauling it to the water on 59 the other day, is a FINE boat.



congrats


----------



## jmaxx35242 (Apr 16, 2009)

Sweet boat! I have been doing a little boat shopping myself and the grady 33 and pursuit 33 seem like they would fit my needs.I would love to see some more pics of interior, fishboxes,etc. Does the a/c work well? and can you run the a/c while underway?

Thanks and congrats on one helluva nice boat.


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

wow that thing is a monster!! and +1 on the bigger truck!


----------



## N-Reel-Trouble (Oct 3, 2007)

Those do look like tanks, always wanted to stop at marine max and look at one. How does the f350 do pulling it out of the water? My bro in law has one to pull an enclosed trailer and racecar. Which one car is 2500lbs and the other is just over 3000, so nothing compared to that 18000lbs, and you can def tell the truck has a load.



The boat is so big it looks underpowered, but is efficient with those 250s, wonder how one would do with the 350s on it!



On the other hand, I saw one of those trucks like was just posted by eastern tackle on I10 friday afternoon going east between hwy 29 and davis, had a custom paint job or a wrap on it pulling a very large center console, figured it was a tournament boat..


----------



## Razzorduck (Oct 22, 2007)

Show Off!!!!!!!!!

Just kidding...nice ride!!


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Very nice boat/trailer...a concern would be the heightof 14' when D.O.T regs for tractor trailer is 13.6 and 102 wide. Do you need special permit to pull on interstate and would pay attention to over head clearance while trailering but since you already made a the maiden voyage here you should be good to go. I maylook at my overhead clearancerouteif trailering to Venice..just a thought..

Very nice indeed!!!

Look forward to future post from you....did you name her yet?

Jimmy


----------



## Chaos (Dec 21, 2007)

Nice ride!!!!


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Beastly!


----------



## fishsticker (Jan 11, 2009)

While we were trying to decide which boat to buy looked at the pursuits also. I know they make a good boat and the lines on the 337 pursuit are a little sexier than the grady's but I defineitely like the overall boat setup,helm,and also the seating on the grady can accomodate about3 more people at the helm than the pursuit. The grady we ended up with has refridgerated fishboxes which will actually freeze water if poured in them so not as much need for ice which saves alot of room for the overnight trips and allows for more fish. As far as the ac goes we ran it the whole trip last week and had it set on 70. After about 15-20 minutes it was 70 +/- 1-2 degrees the whole day. Generator runs off diesel and will last 3 days on 12 gallons! 

The pursuit was $15000 more than the grady with no where near the options and had 200 more hours, no outriggers and far more inferior electronics.

AS far as the power the twin 250 push the boat fine. It cruised at 26 knots @ 4600 rpms last week with 6 grown men, 12 gal diesel, 350 gal fuel and 50 gal freshwater and 45 gal livewell, along with all the rods, tackle, food and drinks and about 40 lbs of ice to give the boxes a head start on the cooling.

The pics on the grady site of the 330 express cabin are identical to ours except we dont have the wood grain on the walls in the v berth just the while fiberglass.

Tuck pulled the boat out with no problem, and in alabama and florida our permit to tow the boat is for anything under 14 ft tall. We are careful where we go and plan our route accordingl but itsadds a little pucker-up factor going under overpasses and low haging power and traffic light lines.


----------

